
Roubini's crypto critiques are nothing new, and they're worth taking seriously - elpibe
https://www.chepicap.com/en/news/4400/roubini-s-critiques-are-nothing-new-and-they-re-worth-taking-seriously.html
======
eruditely
Roubini is risking significant social capital recently IMHO I believe calling
bitcoin a 'scam' and the block chain ledger 'histories least useful technolog'

